# New to ATV plowing



## Seismic_Pirate (May 29, 2010)

Hey guys! I've never plowed with an ATV, but just bought a 2010 Sportsman 550 XP EPS with a 60" Moose straight blade. Any thoughts on how well this rig will do, tips, or comments? I'll be plowing in Upper Michigan, working snowfalls up to 2-3 feet.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Seismic_Pirate;1043954 said:


> Hey guys! I've never plowed with an ATV, but just bought a 2010 Sportsman 550 XP EPS with a 60" Moose straight blade. Any thoughts on how well this rig will do, tips, or comments? I'll be plowing in Upper Michigan, working snowfalls up to 2-3 feet.


You should plow in 4wd low range IMO. You mite want to put some weight on your back rack. I plow with chains on my rear tires. If the snow is wet and heavy you are only going to be able to push 4 or 5 inches. If the snow is light you can push 6 to 8 inches.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Plow with the storm. Don't wait until it's done and try to move 2 feet of snow! You may also want to invest in a battery tender jr. That way your battery is fully charged and ready to go when ever you need it.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

just what both the other's have said. Chains are a great help and plow with the storm if you can.

due some back reading on this site in the ATV section and you can learn alot of great info.

what size area are you plowing?


----------



## Seismic_Pirate (May 29, 2010)

Thanks guys! 

Replacing the stocks with 26" Bighorns and probably chains on the rears, to boot. I've got a 240 pound chunk of steel from an old furnace I can "toss" on the back rack if need be. Just ordered a battery tender. Thanks for the advise and I'll search around, too. You guys got a great site here!!


----------



## Seismic_Pirate (May 29, 2010)

Oh yeah, and I'm just doing a 40X20 drive and maybe some bits at the next-door neighbors. Nothing major except the amount of snow we get here. We avg about 300"


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

With those amounts you will need to pre-plan where you can push the snow to. You may need to stack or push far back from the drive so you can keep clearing the full size of the drive all winter. Another option is to bring in a blower or loader to stack once you run out of room. I had a loader, blower and quad-plow for a couple seasons. Used the loader to push back once or twice in a season. Found the quad was simply more fun and sold the loader.


----------

